# tor uses 100% cpu and stucks loading relay descri...[solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

after updating my tor version to 0.2.3.25 i have an issue that tor uses 100% cpu (on both of my cores). trying to stop it via init script failes:

```

area52 ~ # /etc/init.d/tor stop

 * Stopping Tor ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                                                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: tor failed to stop

```

so i had to kill the process manually. 

in my log file i can see that tor stucks at 50% loading relay descriptors but i dont know how to fix this...

```

Nov 28 11:12:25.000 [notice] Tor 0.2.3.25 (git-17c24b3118224d65) opening log file.

Nov 28 11:12:25.000 [notice] Parsing GEOIP file /usr/share/tor/geoip.

Nov 28 11:12:25.000 [notice] Configured to measure statistics. Look for the *-stats files that will first be written to the data directory in 24 hours from now.

Nov 28 11:12:25.000 [notice] No AES engine found; using AES_* functions.

Nov 28 11:12:25.000 [notice] This OpenSSL has a good implementation of counter mode; using it.

Nov 28 11:12:25.000 [notice] OpenSSL OpenSSL 1.0.0j 10 May 2012 looks like version 0.9.8m or later; I will try SSL_OP to enable renegotiation

Nov 28 11:12:26.000 [notice] Your Tor server's identity key fingerprint is 'xxxxxxxxxxx'

Nov 28 11:12:26.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 5%: Connecting to directory server.

Nov 28 11:12:26.000 [notice] Reloaded microdescriptor cache.  Found 0 descriptors.

Nov 28 11:12:26.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 45%: Asking for relay descriptors.

Nov 28 11:12:26.000 [notice] I learned some more directory information, but not enough to build a circuit: We have only 1685/3032 usable descriptors.

Nov 28 11:12:26.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 50%: Loading relay descriptors.

```

i havent changes my config file to prior installed version 0.2.2.39.

perhaps anyone can help me fix this issue?

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## candrews

You need to unset the "bufferevents" use flag. What you're seeing a is a bug in tor: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/4588 It's also reported in the Gentoo bug tracker: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443020

----------

## snIP3r

 *candrews wrote:*   

> You need to unset the "bufferevents" use flag. What you're seeing a is a bug in tor: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/4588 It's also reported in the Gentoo bug tracker: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443020

 

thx for the quick reply! i found these bugs but thought they were only alpha version related so i didnt fowwo up these. now with unset bufferevents everything works as it should!

```

/etc/portage/package.use:

net-misc/tor -bufferevents

```

thx again!

snIP3r

----------

